# Leo question



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Right, i have 3 normals(2M/1F), 1 SHTCTB(F), 1 Sunglow(M), all these will be ready for breeding next season, it will be my first and i would really like to get some nice morphs so what could i get to breed with any of my lot to produce some cool types 

Any suggestions welcome please,

Thanx,

Ben.M:mf_dribble:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> Right, i have 3 normals(2M/1F), 1 SHTCTB(F), 1 Sunglow(M), all these will be ready for breeding next season, it will be my first and i would really like to get some nice morphs so what could i get to breed with any of my lot to produce some cool types
> 
> Any suggestions welcome please,
> 
> ...


Is your sunglow a SHTCTB Albino? If so pair with your SHTCTB to get SHTCTB het albinos. The normals I would put together.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

normal x normal = normal
normal x SHTCTB = hypo (with varying tang)
normal x sunglow = hypo het tremper albino (with varying tang)
SHTCTB x sunglow = SHTCTB het tremper albino.

mr mike, this is his sunglow, it has no spots.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Is your sunglow a SHTCTB Albino? *If so pair with your SHTCTB to get SHTCTB het albinos*. The normals I would put together.


 
Thats a good idea, why didnt i think of that lol

Yup, thats my male(thx Luke), his name is Jerry, the pink markings should turn in to spots and then dissapear shouldnt they???


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

if you're asking what other male to get then your best bet would be something mack based, a mack snow would get you 50% macks.
A super snow would get you all macks
A mack snow enigma would get you 25%normals 25%enigmas 25%macks 25%mack enigmas
Or realy push the boat out and get a super snow enigma to make 50/50 macks/ mack enigma
All these are based on you breeding the new male to your normal female
You could also buy a female and breed it with your normal male


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Been after a mack for a while but just cant find any around my way, they are one of my fav morhps


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> Been after a mack for a while but just cant find any around my way, they are one of my fav morhps


There are plenty of breeders who use couriers, where abouts are you?

Edit: Just seen, suffolk lol, not sure if I know anyone round that way, check the classifieds


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

MrMike said:


> There are plenty of breeders who use couriers, where abouts are you?
> 
> Edit: Just seen, suffolk lol, not sure if I know anyone round that way, check the classifieds


I have, over and over:banghead:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> I have, over and over:banghead:


hmm, something will come up, Mack snow/ supersnow is a pretty common morph.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> Been after a mack for a while but just cant find any around my way, they are one of my fav morhps


 really? maeko looks mack to me :?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i've got a couple of mack enigma's that just hatched today and i also have a tnt animal account, just depends on your budget


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

luke123 said:


> really? maeko looks mack to me :?


Could be, have you got a full body pic of Maeko? He looks very pale in the sig pic.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

MrMike said:


> hmm, something will come up, Mack snow/ supersnow is a pretty common morph.


Hopefully


Luke: No, shes a normal:whistling2:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Boywonder: i need one for breeding next season, 08 babies will not be ready by then


Mike: I'll go and get a full body pic of *her* now:2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> Mike: I'll go and get a full body pic of *her* now:2thumb:



:blush: send my apologies


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

There, she looks like a normal to me


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

she is stunning though!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

MrMike said:


> she is stunning though!! :mf_dribble:


 
lol i know, she's my baby: victory:

Do you agree with normal then


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> lol i know, she's my baby: victory:
> 
> Do you agree with normal then


Oooh sorry, forgot to say, yeah she looks normal. You bought her as a normal I take it?


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, thanx, and yep i did buy her as a normal, sometimes is right not to mess with perfection


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> Ok, thanx, and yep i did buy her as a normal, sometimes is right not to mess with perfection


:lol2:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> Boywonder: i need one for breeding next season, 08 babies will not be ready by then


you can breed a male at 40g, they will be that weight by february/ march 09


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm after females though


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

have you thought about a TUG snow? cpr always have them in and ark have them, sam12345 might get some straight from TUG for you


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I have checked but they are a bit out of my price range lol


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Have you got links to cpr and ark for me please???


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Crystal Palace Reptiles

Ark Reptiles - AVAILABLE LEO'S

there ya go bud


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

If you have no luck with them, thiese guys have some TUGs as well

Love Geckos


----------

